# Hello! Im BlueMice999!



## BlueMice999 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am BlueMice999! I am currently a newbie at breeding mice and would love some advice! I am very nice and will always be nice to you!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome, welcome


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome -where abouts in the world are you from?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi welcome to the forum :mrgreen: i am a mice breeder too where are you at i am in oregon :mrgreen:


----------

